# Hello, I'm New



## Forensic Psych Student (Mar 7, 2016)

I just wanted to gat an idea of the things people do and do not like to talk about here. Anyone wanna' help give me a picture? Thanks in advance. And it is a pleasure meeting you all.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Boobs. We talk about boobs.

Seriously though - you're here. You can easily see what we talk about.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

And ass.
Lots of ass !
T&A baby !


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Goose said:


> Boobs. We talk about boobs.
> 
> Seriously though - you're here. You can easily see what we talk about.





pahapoika said:


> And ass.
> Lots of ass !
> T&A baby !


More often than not, the boobs and asses we talk about are those in government.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Kilvinsky said:


> More often than not, the boobs and asses we talk about are those in government.


I'm afraid asses are all around us! Not just in government


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

And baking, lots of recipes.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

BxDetSgt said:


> And baking, lots of recipes.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

We talk about how some departments insist on hiring people with degrees in varied Criminal Justice disciplines that turn out to be .................................................
(Fill in blank here)


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Turkey Season in the Commonwealth starts Monday April 25th, EAT ORGANIC!!!!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

It's rabbit season


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

I like turtles.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't forget that many members are totally fine with engaging you in a dialogue regarding any traffic violation/arrest etc that you or a 'friend' have incurred. They'll gladly help point out the officer's errors and ensure you don't make a fool of yourself when you inevitably challenge it.

Welcome to MC!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Forensic Psych Student said:


> Anyone wanna' help give me a picture?


Welcome.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

mpd61 said:


> Turkey Season in the Commonwealth starts Monday April 25th, EAT ORGANIC!!!!!


Boobs and turkey breast ... it doesn't get more organic than that


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

BxDetSgt said:


> And baking, lots of recipes.


I'm cooking meatloaf using the recipe you gave me last week. Hope it's as good as you promised!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Welcome.


That's a good lookin' cervix right there!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Hank Moody said:


> I'm amazed you kids are still entertaining this person.


We haven't had a new toy in a while.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Goose said:


> That's a good lookin' cervix right there!


Typical. It's clearly a raccoon holding a doughnut away from a butterfly who assaulted it with a ketchup packet. Seek help!


----------

